
Chile introduces lenient tech visa as US applies limitations on immigration - frame
http://www.zdnet.com/article/chile-introduces-tech-visa-as-us-looks-to-apply-limitations/
======
frame
The visa will allow companies operating in Chile to get H1B-equivalent visas
for foreign engineers in less than two weeks.

